# so worst pain youve ever experienced?



## Niggaplease (Jun 13, 2020)

so yeah what's the worst pain you've experienced got back from hypno therapy yesterday.

my worst pain is a repressed memory, I remember being tied up and my ex burning me with hot pepper concentrate. think mace but not in a can. I kept having recurring nightmares and other than burning I remembered shit. it bothered me for a year and I tried consueling but I couldn't remember so my psychologist recommended hypno therapy. when I remembered I cried and felt it all over again. no pain can compare truthfully, at least a beating is over and done with but this is just terrible. At least now I know and I can deal with it.
so what's your worst painful experience?


----------



## oldTireWater (Jun 13, 2020)

I think we already did this one a year or two ago.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Jun 13, 2020)

Every time I pee it's like a game of pinball in my toilet from all the stones I pass.


----------



## Niggaplease (Jun 13, 2020)

oldTireWater said:


> I think we already did this one a year or two ago.


come on I need someone to tell me they tried to fuck a blender to make me feel better!


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Jun 13, 2020)

you should do more hypno therapy, if you do it enough you might start remembering all the times you were raped by celebrities and that time you were abducted by aliens.

I can't talk about the worst pain I've experienced as it would reveal my profession which would compromise an undercover job I'm doing right now


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jun 13, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> come on I need someone to tell me they tried to fuck a blender to make me feel better!


Will a toaster suffice?


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Jun 13, 2020)

Breaking a leg when I was a young child.  Yeah, that fucking hurt a lot.


----------



## Niggaplease (Jun 13, 2020)

mr.moon1488 said:


> Will a toaster suffice?


Well did you fuck a toaster or just stuck a knife?



NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE said:


> you should do more hypno therapy, if you do it enough you might start remembering all the times you were raped by celebrities and that time you were abducted by aliens.
> 
> I can't talk about the worst pain I've experienced as it would reveal my profession which would compromise an undercover job I'm doing right now


nigga I'm talking about something that bothered me and was on my old phone via texts hinting about what went down not being gangstalked by glow in the dark niggas.


----------



## Mel Feasance (Jun 13, 2020)

Either a particularly bad toothache I had last year, or when I tore my acl aff the bone playing football.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Jun 13, 2020)

Unironically everytime I read a post of yours, it's rare I don't physically cringe


----------



## Pissmaster (Jun 13, 2020)

I've had chronic muscle pain that made me throw up from the sheer pain before, I didn't even take pain pills or anything for it

it seemed to make me incredibly pain tolerant after all that was done


----------



## Maskull (Jun 13, 2020)

Lungs filled with tear gas. In the eyes, the mouth and the sinuses too. It's intensely irritating to the esophagus. I lost the bottom of a toe in an accident and this was worse.


----------



## Rat Speaker (Jun 13, 2020)

@Niggaplease is this the ex that pimped you out or the ex you had simp for you? Its really hard to keep your lies straight.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Really REALLY bad kidney stone.

Led me to stop drinking soda permanently.

Had an out of body experience while on Morphine and pain meds. Never took pain meds ever EVER again.


----------



## emo goff (Jun 13, 2020)

Marissa Moira said:


> Every time I pee it's like a game of pinball in my toilet from all the stones I pass.


lemme guess you're one of those people who "hate the taste of water"
hows your empty soda can mountain coming along


----------



## Niggaplease (Jun 13, 2020)

Rat Speaker said:


> @Niggaplease is this the ex that pimped you out or the ex you had simp for you? Its really hard to keep your lies straight.


I'd doxx my screen caps but I really don't want to name names. I got receipts to back up my stuff.


----------



## Rat Speaker (Jun 13, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> I'd doxx my screen caps but I really don't want to name names. I got receipts to back up my stuff.


Oh okay, so more lies. Good to know. If anyone is curious, I've listed her inconsistent lies on her profile page.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jun 13, 2020)

Got ran over by a drunk driver three years ago. Suffered permanent damage in my right leg and foot. I still walk with a slight limp and get really bad flare ups three or four times a year. Shit hurts.


----------



## JULAY (Jun 13, 2020)

Gout. Shit sucks. And I've broken multiple bones and had a kidney stone.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 13, 2020)

3 cracked ribs, collapsed lung, lacerated kidney.  Car I was riding shotgun in got t-boned by a drunk in a pickup.  Hurt like a motherfucker until they gave me Demerol, which made me too loopy so they downgraded me to morphine.


----------



## A Cardboard Box (Jun 13, 2020)

Broken pelvis.


----------



## Meat Pickle (Jun 13, 2020)

I am a member of my college's dagohrir club (think larping but with less magic and more full-contact medieval combat).  One time someone tried to sweep my legs but ended up hitting me hard in the groin instead.


----------



## Miss Misery (Jun 13, 2020)

IV potassium. And I've had a few major surgeries and various other maladies. Shit felt like sulfuric acid in my veins.


----------



## Sir Wesley Tailpipe (Jun 13, 2020)

I have some good ones.

I got jumped in high school and got my skull fractured were the bridge of the nose meets my right cheek. When the pain hit, it was so bad I was hallucinating.

I tore my left ACL on lunch hour, twelve blocks from school, and I had to speed walk back to school on it and wait an hour for my dad to come take me to the doctor.

I have a spinal defect that requires me to get cortisone shots into three discs in my lower back. Last round, the doctor didn’t look closely enough at the monitor and came within a couple mm of hitting a nerve directly. Fireworks. As if THAT wasn’t bad enough, a week later I have a back spasm hit the affected area, and the whole right side of my body fucking clenched. I tore muscles all the way down my right leg and couldn’t stand or walk for days. It took me over a month to recover.

I also have the wonderful luck of having a high systemic resistance, so painkillers don’t work as well for me as they are supposed to. On the flip side, I have been diagnosed with Heroic Pain Threshold, which basically means I can do shit like walk 12 blocks on a blown ACL.

SPECIAL  BONUS:

I shattered a molar and got handed some Percocet and sent on my way at the emergency room at 2:00 AM. I went to work at noon in an electronics sales job and set a non-holiday individual sales record for my store!


----------



## Floppy Baby (Jun 13, 2020)

I used to get my cavities drilled without novacane as a child, on purpose, per my own choice. Shit was wild.
edit: clarification


----------



## IceCreamForCrow (Jun 13, 2020)

I was in a car crash when I was 10. Hurt super bad. 

I don't remember a lot but I was in the hospital for 3 weeks.


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Jun 13, 2020)

1) 5.7mm diameter kidney stone.
Felt like a python covered in molten-hot nails was constricting my side while my groin was being smashed with a cinder block.
Had me crawling up the stairs like Anakin Skywalker into my brother's room to ask him to drive me to the ER. Sat in the fetal position on the bed for two and a half more hours, throwing up for no other reason besides pure pain every 40 min or so until the doc finally comes back and tells me "You were right, its a kidney stone" and FINALLY the nurse puts me on pain meds at 5am in the morning.

2) Migraine during work. Doing some pinewoods restoration in this xeric sandhill under full sun in like 90*F weather. My head felt like it was about to burst out my skull and I could barely keep my eyes open on the drive back (thank God I wasn't driving).

--
Honorable Mention: Had a bullet ant in Ecuador get on my hand when I leaned on a tree. I got it off before I got bit but holy moly the size of the mandibles on that fucker. So much bigger IRL than in pictures, and had that sucker clamped down I'd have been in a world of hurt.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 13, 2020)

Fanatical Pragmatist said:


> 1) 5.7mm diameter kidney stone.
> Felt like a python covered in molten-hot nails was constricting my side while my groin was being smashed with a cinder block.
> Had me crawling up the stairs like Anakin Skywalker into my brother's room to ask him to drive me to the ER. Sat in the fetal position on the bed for two and a half more hours, throwing up for no other reason besides pure pain every 40 min or so until the doc finally comes back and tells me "You were right, its a kidney stone" and FINALLY the nurse puts me on pain meds at 5am in the morning.
> 
> ...


With bullet ants the bites smart but the sting is considered one of the more ludicrously painful insect stings in the world.  Up there with t-hawks, if not higher.  Supposedly the name "bullet ant" comes from the sting feeling like you just got shot.


----------



## Shiggy Diggster (Jun 14, 2020)

As a child, I had a tooth filled without Novocaine by a dentist who had just got out of the military and hadn't set up his practice yet, so it was done in some dilapidated old borrowed office that didn't even have fluorescent lights in the ceiling. It was horrible and he was a sadist, and I blocked the memory for years until it suddenly came back in the middle of a conversation. It was strange, like the memory was a physical thing rocketing through my sensorium. Like it had weight.

Also, worst pain was gallstone attacks. They say it's as painful as childbirth so I had a baby once or twice a day for six months before I finally went to the ER.


----------



## nohull (Jun 14, 2020)

Creating an account n this website.


----------



## LargeChoonger (Jun 14, 2020)

Dog dragged me down stairs when I was 12. A splintered post tore a cut in my chest, going right across my nipple. My stepmom made me come with her, sitting there bleeding with splinters in my chest for an hour looking for the dog


----------



## drain (Jun 14, 2020)

4mm kidney stone. I thought I was dying every time my kidney contracted. I had to keep a plastic bag next to my bed because I vomited all the time from the pain. Shit was intense man.

I actually have another 4mm kidney stone just waiting to pass. Funny thing is that I'm not overweight, don't have any comorbidity, I drink gallons of water every day and I'm a long-distance runner. Doctor said I just have shitty genetics.


----------



## Don Juan El Tardo (Jun 14, 2020)

Worst pain I ever felt was passing a couple of massive kidney stones. Holy fuck I don't even know how to describe the pain, but it's something I hope to never experience again in my lifetime. If you've had them, you know. If you haven't, pray you never know.



Honorable mention:
The aftermath of a bad motorcycle wreck. I was thrown off, and bounced on the road quite a bit before I came to a stop. Broke my left elbow and ulna, dislocated my left shoulder, my left thumb had a ton of torn ligaments in it because it bent back and touched my wrist, Tore the shit out of my left knee, minor concussion, and an assortment of cuts.

The kicker? I was (barely) able to ride to the hospital afterwards. Stuck in one gear, doing no faster than 25, that was the longest ride of my life and it was only 13 miles. I was lucky it wasn't worse, I had on a full set of leathers and a full face helmet. Not my usual when riding, but it was cold out so I was bundled up.


----------



## ShortBusDriver (Jun 14, 2020)

Gall stones


----------



## Richard Harrow (Jun 14, 2020)

Shot in the face with 7.62 in Afghan.  Went in the right cheek, hit my molar and exited just under my eye.  Eye was undamaged and face mostly repaired.  Hurt like a bitch after I woke up.  (I passed out obviously)


----------



## Deadpool (Jun 14, 2020)

In the 8th grade when my knee dislocated itself, chipped the bone, then the bone chip tore a ligament.

Then when I was 20 I had surgery on the same knee. They had to break the bone twist it around and move all the muscles and tendons. Waking up from that sucked pretty fucking bad.


----------



## MRfive (Jun 14, 2020)

getting a cystoscope ! i dont know why, but that shit was the worst pain ive ever felt. ive had endoscopes and colonoscopes and a few more done before but for some reason around 6 minutes into it, it felt like i was on fire, burning and searing, and i was convulsing pretty bad and they had to pull out.


----------



## GigaKike (Jun 14, 2020)

All these stories and all I have is when I got a tennis serve hit me in the nuts


----------



## A Grey Cat (Jun 14, 2020)

Playing paintball with some p. A. L kids (police activity league this was just before anti police sentiment was rampant)  I didn't even want to join the damn Thing but my mom made me because it was my later high school years and I had no clubs or extra curricular activities to my name (something I kinda regret in hindsight)  

Anyway getting back on topic,  I was out in the woods with just an old army uniform and the basic mask gloves and boots.  No padding or body armor of any kind.  Oh ik what your thinking how bad could could it be sure paintball hurt like hell but as I rule you get hit once and you're out right?  Well you forget I was playing with a bunch of inner city nigga kids who despite being in the police activity league.  Are still deep down niggas.  Plain and simple. And you give nigga kids paintball guns and permission to shoot at each other?  They kept shooting at me even as I was on the ground trying to signal I was hit and out.  I raised my hand to surrender?  They shot me in the fingers.  I think a few even hit the top of my head because 5ye cheap mask didn't even have a helmet 9n top just a face shield. They even got me in the nuts which all things considered I'm amazed the pain didn't make me pass out.  Anyway it took the paintball staff calling in security and calling the round off to get them to stop. I spent the rest of the day sitting by a campfire trying to forget what happened and I never went to another meeting again. 


Getting shot may suck and be a horrible and messy way to die... But at least after the first couple shots, especially if they go through your brain .  The sweet release of death makes the pain stop.


----------



## scringleton (Jun 14, 2020)

A wasp sting.


----------



## Wraith (Jun 14, 2020)

Emotional, psychological, physical or mental?


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Jun 14, 2020)

Probably when my dentist accidentally drilled right into a live nerve.
At least it was extremely brief, so I prefer that to long drawn out mild pain.

As a kid I got some burning plastic drip on my hand. (Didn't stop me burning things)


----------



## not william stenchever (Jun 14, 2020)

I've been lucky enough in avoiding injury in my life that my high score is either getting stung by wasps or some minor burns.

I did fall down some concrete stairs in preschool when my handholding partner (they made us hold hands going to the playground) tripped and absolutely fucked up my front teeth but I was too young to remember it happening.

You know I think that incident may have contributed to my libertarian streak.


----------



## Clown Baby (Jun 14, 2020)

Broke my tailbone. Do not recommend.


----------



## Niggaplease (Jun 14, 2020)

Wraith said:


> Emotional, psychological, physical or mental?


any I need to feel better.


----------



## Womanhorse (Jun 14, 2020)

Dripped freshly squeezed hot glue on my thigh when I was a teenager. Melted through some layers of skin, and had to wait for it to solidify before actually removing and tending to the wound, which made everything worse. Worst part was realizing my mistake right before the lava hot glue hit my thigh.


----------



## Rat6656 (Jun 14, 2020)

I thought hard about it and came up with three memories:

Touched a soldering iron. Fucking autism

An extremely stabbing pain in my side that made me collapse and pass out.
It went away as fast as it came, 20 minutes later I went to work.

I etched an aphtha/ mouth ulcer / sore blister (no clue how you say it in english) away with some kind of acid that was available in the pharmacy (not available anymore). 10 / 10 would do it again. It is worth it. Especially with the huge sores that used to regularly attack my shitface.


Spoiler: OT - tipp against those ulcers



I rather go through a short, very painful experience once and then be fine than carrying that shit around for two weeks, not being able to stuff my face the way I'm used to. Btw if anyone else suffers from that shit, get a good electric toothbrush and brush the shit out of your dirty mouth, it helps to hold that electric tootbrush on the ulcer as soon as you feel it appearing, so it basically scrubs it open and possibly gets rid of whatever fucking shit it is that is in those things. It's the next best ting to cauterising / burning /etching them. YES, I'm a genius, I know.


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (Jun 14, 2020)

Landing on my arm off of a trampoline, it did nerve damage. Had to walk around with a sling for a week, couldn't move it without excruciating pain. 
I've broken bones and that was less painful.


----------



## An Sionnach Seang (Jun 14, 2020)

a few years ago I hit a car on my motorbike at 50 mph; it had pulled into my path without looking, and there was no way I could stop in time
at the point of impact I was thrown clear and landed in the road on my foot; my thigh bone was snapped clean in two (with one end poking through the skin) and I broke six bones in my foot
it felt as if my leg was on fire, and I was paralysed with pain until the ambulance crew got there and gave me morphine


----------



## A Grey Cat (Jun 15, 2020)

Close second to my prior post. 

It was the day my school was having a camping trip. We were gonna use a summer camp before it opened to the general public for the season. Hey this within the same day I feel on both my knees. The fist time was in the morning when I slipped in the shower and landed on my knees to break the fall and a few hours later at the camp I slipped on wet grass on almost the exact same way and banged my knees on some rocks.  I had to sit out the obstacle course and spend the first night by the fire place letting the heat dull the swelling.  I'm amazed they healed Completely I almost expected the damage to be long lasting


----------



## Opiophile (Jun 15, 2020)

Compound fracture of both my left arm bones around the mid forearm. Happened during wrestling practice in middle school. Someone rolled into me while I had all my weight on that one arm. 

I have zero recollection of it actually happening, just being on the ground and looking over to see my arm bent the wrong way. A couple kids passed out from the blood and gruesome nature of it. Once the shock wore off it was the worst searing pain I had ever felt. It felt like my arm was being roasted over a campfire.

The doctors had to put in a couple metal plates, and then take them out a year later. Still have the scars, but they have faded a lot.


----------



## XYZpdq (Jun 15, 2020)

Worst that I recall clearly is probably a broken toe.
 I had some decent amount of dental shit a few years back but I took a couple of footballs beforehand so I was like "oh okay I guess if you need to break off chucks of my molars until they're out  that's cool whatevs".
 That was probably painful but the great part about xanax is all the no-memory of a concussion but none of the messy head trauma.


----------



## tampax pearl (Jun 15, 2020)

Got too scared to tell my parents I slept through school one day (didn't want them to yell at me) so I jumped off my roof and ended up falling on my spine. Just kind of walked my way in the house with dirt on my clothes and no shoes on, no problems. Other than that, getting an IUD put in. The doctor couldn't grab my fucking organs properly and it took them three or four tries to actually get it right. Shit was excruciating even on pain meds.


----------



## General Disarray (Jun 15, 2020)

Fractured pelvic bone. FUUUUUCK. Weeks of barely being able to walk and the associated pain of using other muscles in my body to compensate. 
Second to that: a muscle cramp in my upper back that would not go away except for with muscle relaxers. 
Third? The bill I got from urgent care for the consultation to get said muscle relaxers (which will remain unpaid forevermore).


----------



## bothiggedyhog (Jun 15, 2020)

this one wasn't painful but sounds the worst, running into a wall drunk at a dark maze a week after getting surgery for a deviated septum. blood everywhere.

my worst pain was probably drinking a bunch of malt vinegar on a dare at 14 and then thinking I was gonna die or just the classic pain of having really bad diarrhea. there was also the time half my nail was ripped from my toe and then the person I had a crush on stepped on it, maybe on purpose. that was an emotional physical wombo combo


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Jun 15, 2020)

getting my nose broken after getting hit by a baseball bat. never felt such pain like that before and dont want to again.
getting cramps on my legs. at one point, i could not stand up anymore and had my mom pull my leg.


----------



## Crabbed Hams (Jul 4, 2020)

The pain of realizing I was born too late to be able to stick my dick into an early-20's Raquel Welch.

Seriously though, worst pain I ever felt was when I was young and slipped and fell one day and busted my chin open.  Had to go to the hospital and get stitches.


----------



## glass_houses (Jul 4, 2020)

Pancreatitis. I never knew pain like that existed in the world. I never conceived of such pain. Prior to that the worst pain I'd ever experienced had been esophageal spasms, which are pretty agonising in of themselves, but pancreatitis blew them out of the water. I spent ten days in hospital being pumped full of fentanyl, tubes hanging out of me everywhere, drugged out of my tiny mind. I would not recommend the experience.


----------



## tehpope (Jul 4, 2020)

The love plug.

Migrains. Like a few months ago I had one for like a week straight. Was a fucking bitch. Happens like a few times a year for me it seems.

Also during my senior year of high school, we did this hike thing in the middle of the night at this camping retreat my school put on. We had to carry someone on a streacher. We had to do that through a swimming pool. I either stubbed my pinky tow very badly or broke it while getting into the pool (this was at 3 ft btw). Pretty bad pain. And this part was at the beginning of the hike. Had to suffer through it for a few hours.


----------



## Distant Stare (Jul 4, 2020)

I have been gassed twice with chlorine, the same stuff that was used as a primitive chemical weapon in the first world war.  Chlorine dissolves in water inside your mouth, eyes, and lungs to form hydrochloric acid. This can lead to death if there is enough gas inhaled. It feels like you are drowning as you die.

The first time was a high concentration over a short amount of time. The first thing you will notice is the burning from the gas as you inhale.  It is a sharp dry sort of thing. I got to safety and collapsed on the floor of my living room considering if I should ask to be taken to the emergency room. The second time my gas mask was loose and I got a bit of liquid chlorine on me. That was about as painful. I got into the shower and tried to breath, debating once again if I should get help.

Getting a tooth drilled without pain killers. They missed the nerve when they injected it, so I could feel everything for the first few minutes until I asked for more. It was far worse than anything I have imagined.

I remember needing a few minutes to curl up into a balled and clutch my hand after I nearly lost a finder to a knife while chopping plant stocks. The knife grazed over my knuckle, and cut out a quarter sized lump of skin. I had to removed a lot of skin with a scalpel because it was hanging off and dying.

It was not that painful, but when I was 11 or 12 I accidentally wiped my chin with a soldering iron. 4 Or 5 inches of the metal made contact with my face and branded me. I have no idea why I did not get a scar from it.


----------



## Pargon (Jul 4, 2020)

I had a cardiac ablation done to correct a heart defect. They run a wire up your femoral artery and burn it out. You have to remain conscious for it because they have to monitor your EKG to see if they got it and bring awake makes it easier.

Yes, your heart has nerve endings. It can feel pain.


----------



## Titty Figurine (Jul 4, 2020)

Buncha side effects of being on life support from being a dumbshit in my early twenties. 

Nothing they do to you when they're trying really fucking hard to save your life feels very nice. Arterial lines feel someone snaking a drain up your arm. Retaining a shitload of fluids makes you swell up like a balloon and rips little microtears all over your skin so every time they turn you it's like getting slapped on a tattoo. Ventilators are a whole different level of bullshit. 

Add delirium from the "keep you comfy cause your ass about to die" doses and you think you're getting tortured by aliens and glowniggers the whole time, shit sucked. Been ten years and still wake up fucked up about the ventilator when I have a bad cold.


----------



## saralovesjuicyfruit (Jul 4, 2020)

I used to get agonizing “Charlie horse” leg/foot cramps in the middle of the night as a teenager because I was a purging-type anorexic and my electrolytes and shit were all out of whack. L Those were the worst pain I’ve ever felt.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Jul 4, 2020)

A toss up between a tooth abscess and my leg. I have a condition which caused a bone in my ankle to fragment. Once in a while a jagged shard will lodge behind my achilles tendon. The pain is so bad that not only can I not walk or stand, but cannot lie down, as the weight of my leg on  ankle on the bed makes for searing pain, and hanging the foot off the bed makes the unsupported weight of the  massively swollen foot feel the some way. Takes like 3-4 percocets to give me any relief.
It may not sound all that bad, but I'm a guy who has stitched up my own leg unanaesthetised. That was nothing compared to the ankle thing. Being stabbed hurt less.


----------



## Beautiful Loser (Jul 4, 2020)

The day after I has a cyst pulled off my butt. Hurt so god damn much I had to lay belly down on the floor of the van going to the followup. It happened again the following year. Didn't hurt doe, could actually sit down.


----------



## Cheesegirl78 (Jul 4, 2020)

Childbirth, and having my broken nose reset.
If my nose hadn't been left pointing at my right ear, I would've left it as it was.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Jul 4, 2020)

Schwaymang said:


> The day after I has a cyst pulled off my butt. Hurt so god damn much I had to lay belly down on the floor of the van going to the followup. It happened again the following year. Didn't hurt doe, could actually sit down.


pics?


----------



## Argh My Cigar (Jul 4, 2020)

Around 2015 I had an abscessed tooth that resulted in a nasty bump on my jaw. Had to get it drained by an oral surgeon, only when it was time for numbing they decided to _jam the fucking needle into the open cavity_ instead of proximal to the gumline. I passed out and saw stars. Why they didn’t offer IV sedation, I haven’t a fucking clue.

The painkillers were awesome though.


----------



## Meat Target (Jul 4, 2020)

There's a few contenders, but none of them were too major:

1. Getting beaned by a baseball (needed stitches, had a swollen-shut black eye for several weeks). 
2. Twisting my ankle during a capture-the-flag game, after which it swelled up like a potato
3. Slicing my finger open while cutting food, again needing stitches


----------



## Pitere pit (Jul 4, 2020)

My worst pains are when my knees were screwed up.
The first time I was 14, playing badminton  in P.E. I was about to hit the feather when suddenly I fell down to the floor, I thought that I hit a bench with my knee, but actually it was my knee dislocating. 
5 years later, my knee was fucked up again. It turns out that I had some pieces of my screwed patella floating around my knee, so I went to the surgeon to get them out. It wasn't useful after all. 
Last year, I was walking down the stairs on the metro, and I will forever remember what I saw. My patella moving leftwards, I fell downstairs and the pain was worse that the time on P.E. 
These times I was in bed, with a plaster, going to the bathroom was a hard time, the swollen knee fucking me up every time I moved a little my leg.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Jul 4, 2020)

saralovesjuicyfruit said:


> I used to get agonizing “Charlie horse” leg/foot cramps in the middle of the night as a teenager because I was a purging-type anorexic and my electrolytes and shit were all out of whack. L Those were the worst pain I’ve ever felt.



I think that's more common than you think.

When I was in my worst pain I decided that I would kill myself the next day if help didn't arrive. Hadn't even had a sip of water in five days and that really fries your brain. The very clear and final decision of ending it was euphoric. This is not a suicide sympathy post and has nothing to do with sadbrains, it was a long time ago but it was so fucking strange to look forward to death with the excitement of a kid looking at a christmas tree.


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Jul 4, 2020)

Fell out of a tree, age 16, tripping balls on LSD.  Naked.  Into a campfire.  Back is still a little scarred.
Having to explain what happened to the nurses and my parents was probably the worst bit, tbh.


----------



## Lady Pigroach (Jul 4, 2020)

Getting my large intestine removed hurt for like a year.


----------



## All Cops Are Based (Jul 4, 2020)

Advanced tooth abscess after an accident. My other teeth were okay, but this one specific tooth got to the point where it was just fucked, cracked open, everything on the inside exposed to the air. I just kind of put off getting it treated for various reasons (financial reasons+dental phobia+other power level stuff). The pain attacks you in random waves. One moment you'll be shopping upstreet feeling fine, the next moment it starts aching. Then that ache turns into mind-rattling, throbbing pain and you can't concentrate on anything for the next hour or so. I'd wake up 3-5 times in the middle of the night from the pain, swish cold water (which for some reason helped a little), try to go back to sleep, then wake up from the pain again in half an hour.

One day, the pain magically stopped, and I stupidly thought I was in the clear and kinda forgot about it. I later learned that's nerve death, and the pain can come back as the infection moves to your jawbone. When it returned, it was twice as bad as before. That's the worst pain I ever experienced. So that's how I got over my dental phobia.


----------



## Pargon (Jul 4, 2020)

ISDwarnedus said:


> Advanced tooth abscess. I just kind of put off getting it treated for various reasons (financial reasons+dental phobia+other power level stuff). The pain attacks you in random waves. One moment you'll be shopping upstreet feeling fine, the next moment it starts aching. Then that ache turns into mind-rattling, throbbing pain and you can't concentrate on anything for the next hour or so. I'd wake up 3-5 times in the middle of the night from the pain, swish cold water (which for some reason helped a little), try to go back to sleep, then wake up from the pain again in half an hour.
> 
> One day, the pain magically stopped, and I stupidly thought I was in the clear and kinda forgot about it. I later learned that's nerve death, and the pain can come back as the infection moves to your jawbone. When it returned, it was twice as bad as before. That's the worst pain I ever experienced.
> 
> So that's how I got over my dental phobia.


There's a definitive recurring theme in this thread.

Twice a day, five minutes each time, kids. Jesus Christ.


----------



## judge claude frollo (Jul 4, 2020)

I get migraines. Bad. But the worst one was when a perfect half of my face went numb. My mouth sagged down and I couldn't speak without slurring. My thumb on my right hand went tingly and almost went numb, too, as well as my index finger.

That lasted for about 6 - 8 minutes, but it felt like an eternity


----------



## Orion Balls (Jul 4, 2020)

Pargon said:


> There's a definitive recurring theme in this thread.
> 
> Twice a day, five minutes each time, kids. Jesus Christ.


Does masturbation stop tooth rot?

Worst pain here was third degree burns up the entirety of arm.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Jul 4, 2020)

Rat6656 said:


> I thought hard about it and came up with three memories:
> 
> Touched a soldering iron. Fucking autism
> 
> ...


I just rub salt directly into them. Same cauterisation concept as tearing the skin of a blister and rubbing dry cement on it.


----------



## Sea creature (Jul 4, 2020)

Cracked my forehead open, broke my tail bone as a kid.


----------



## Aib Ld (Jul 4, 2020)

A smouldering iron fell on my thigh when I was a kid and I got branded. Still got it to this day.
Swallowed some bones as a kid at lunch because I didn't knew the cooked fish had bones. Was vomiting blood all the way to ER and knocked out for surgery.
Accidentally touched a stove top because I dropped something and flailed too wildly. I think the same hand's pain receptors got burnt off because I later touched glass and didn't notice until my hand turned red. On that same hand once again later, opened some canned food, can top sliced some flesh off. Still didn't feel pain. Both times, I just bandanged the hand, it healed, and that was that.
Woke up to acid reflux for months. Not really 'pain' but it felt like you couldn't breathe and is slowly dying before your lungs went 'we're fine now, get yourself together' and clears up.

On that thought, the stories from other kiwis actually scares and interests me. The human body is a weird thing and yet it keeps going despite the injuries here.

EDIT:


the sister fister said:


> I get migraines. Bad. But the worst one was when a perfect half of my face went numb. My mouth sagged down and I couldn't speak without slurring. My thumb on my right hand went tingly and almost went numb, too, as well as my index finger.
> 
> That lasted for about 6 - 8 minutes, but it felt like an eternity


I'm no doctor, but I think that's a symptom for a stroke that last time I read of it.


----------



## No. 7 cat (Jul 4, 2020)

Fractured lots of bones in a motorcycle accident. No memory of accident. Vast amounts of painkillers. Infections in pin sites when a frame was later fitted was probably the biggest irk. It had this weird pain that seems to some from inside the bone, objectively not as bad as infected issue pain, but was far worse in some sense.


----------



## Molester Stallone (Jul 4, 2020)

Developed some kind of infection within my abdominal wall. Have no idea how it happened but every breath was pure agony. Doctor took one look at me and immediately picked up his phone and called a surgeon right in front of me requesting an emergency examination. The surgeon did some incredibly painful poking and prodding around my stomach area. He sent me home to rest with some crazy antibiotics and painkillers that didn't even take the edge off. It eventually resolved itself but I've been paranoid as hell it may happen again.


----------



## Daisymae (Jul 4, 2020)

I was a retarded kid. Back when I was a teenager I wanted to impress all my friends with a sick bike trick. I was about 11-12 and pretty traded as is so yeah... I decided I would try and do a backflip on a mountain bike. So we had this track named Devils Creek where we would go and ride the track. The start was a 15 foot incline at like 60 degrees. There was a small 3 foot ramp at the end. So I pedal down the hill as hard as I can. I hit the ramp and pull up. Rather than doing a flip, I landed on the top of my head. For a second I thought I was paralyzed but then I started moving and as I tried getting up I was shaking from pain. I got my bike and started walking home by myself. I got home and crawled in the shower, my nose was leaking fluid. I had a terrible head and neck ache. I my mom let me stay home from school the next day, my whole fucking skull was swollen. I went to the hospital and had to get an mri


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jul 4, 2020)

I guess when I broke my arm as a kid.


----------



## Purple Pepsi (Jul 5, 2020)

all things considered, I'm lucky enough to have not broken a bone (yet?) or get too seriously injured. I was in marching band in hs and during my first-ever halftime show I wound up tearing a few ligaments in my ankle within the first minute of us performing. Not wanting to ruin the show for everyone, I marched and played through the rest of it and the second we were off the field I fell on my ass. Long story short I wound up wearing a boot and couldn't march for the rest of the season.


----------



## Wonderful Id (Jul 5, 2020)

Climbing a tree as a teen and I somehow got a decent size chunk of tree under a fingernail.  The whole nail not only went upward, but I also had the pointy bits stabbing down into the bare skin.

That was the last tree I ever climbed.


----------



## Spunt (Jul 5, 2020)

Overall, I would not recommend gallstones.


----------



## Nick Gars (Jul 30, 2020)

Physically: Spinal tap.  I've broken about half of my bones thanks to experiences of my drunken haze and that pain was child's play by comparison. Getting a needle in your spinal collumn is beyond painful and I hope all of you who have never had one never need one, they are excruciating as fuck. If I ever have to get another, I'll put a bullet in my head right then and there. I'd rather be dead then get another spinal tap. A more eloquent man can put it into words how fucking painful they are, but I'm no eloquent man. The best I can describe it is "even if you're not suicidal, you will want to kill yourself".
I've had my ass beat, teeth kicked in, you name it and I've been there, and it didn't hurt as much as a spinal tap.

Mentally: still not sure about that one. I'm still ruminating on those issues.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Jul 30, 2020)

Sea creature said:


> Cracked my forehead open, broke my tail bone as a kid.


This is LITERALLY the description of the Yiddish insult "schlemozzle" LMFAO

One who falls on his ass and breaks his nose.



Niggaplease said:


> nigga I'm talking about something that bothered me and was on my old phone via texts hinting about what went down not being gangstalked by glow in the dark niggas.


Really need to know where they burned you. Was it like up your asshole or your jap's-eye?  Did you sob quietly or straight-up wail? Details, please. This hard-on ain't gonna jerk itself off, help a fren out, wontcha?


----------



## Crankenstein (Aug 10, 2020)

Tooth pain is the absolute worst.


----------



## Rat6656 (Aug 23, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> I just rub salt directly into them. Same cauterisation concept as tearing the skin of a blister and rubbing dry cement on it.


I had salt or mustard on some ulcers before, that doesn't help at all. It just burns for a short while as far as I remember. But maybe that's because mine can get a little bigger than average. The one I etched was around 8 mm wide, but I've had bigger ones. The worst part was having to go into it with the acid multiple times to get it all cauterized properly.


----------



## Aidan (Aug 23, 2020)

A dream caused the worst pain I've ever felt, or at least perceived. I broke both of my arms in the dream due to dream magic and woke up in excruciating pain that subsided pretty quick after I checked my limbs. I've never had any experience like that since.
As far as actual pain that makes sense, forgetting my leg was broken when it was very broken and standing up normally one time.


----------



## Tour of Italy (Aug 23, 2020)

I haven’t had a whole lot of extreme pain in my life other than the occasional severe migraine, but I’ve been nauseated to the point where I was literally wishing for death.

Like so sick that I would have vastly preferred just straight-up pain instead.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Aug 23, 2020)

Acute Pancreatis due to misdiagnosed Gall Bladder issues.
Had symptoms of Gall Bladder issues hospital said nah its just a little "sand" pains normal live with it. I changed my diet to lower sugar/fat due to my own research. 

Year later, end up in hospital literally having to be stopped from punching my sternum the pain was so bad. Tell them about the thing a year ago they pull it up and say thats no sand thats fucking stones. 

Dx: Acute pancereatisis to the point where my levels were so high they told me if i hadn't gone that night I would have died or done serious irreverisble damage.

Five days of NPO and removal never had that pain again and luckily have never had the diet and food restriction issues other did past removal.


----------



## Aidan (Aug 23, 2020)

Tour of Italy said:


> I haven’t had a whole lot of extreme pain in my life other than the occasional severe migraine, but I’ve been nauseated to the point where I was literally wishing for death.
> 
> Like so sick that I would have vastly preferred just straight-up pain instead.


Now that you mention it, I've had migraines way worse than my broken leg pain. You're right, quick pain, even severe, is worse than the drawn out and debilitating effects of a migraine. If I get a migraine that day is gone and I'm out. Rarely it's bad enough to induce nausea. God clearly hates everyone who he gives migraines to, it's a sign to stop sinning.


----------



## Coffee Druid (Aug 23, 2020)

orthognathic/jaw surgery.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 23, 2020)

@Niggaplease have you ever made a post that isn't an excuse to demand pity or attention?


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Aug 23, 2020)

I burned my hand with hot guava paste. That shit sticks to your skin. Same with caramel.

Tooth pain. It went away after a while, but I should get it checked...

Chikunguya virus. The body pain I felt was horrible. I almost had to drag myself because I couldn't stand. Had to go twice to the hospital to get pain meds. The fever was so bad, I got blisters inside of my mouth. Then I got a terrible itch that didn't go away.


----------



## OvercookedBacon (Aug 23, 2020)

Pulled my back while attempting to leg press 600-ish pounds in high school. Felt like someone stabbed me with a hot knife, and it's been going off and on for the past seventeen years. When it flares up it's horrific.


----------



## I__quit (Aug 23, 2020)

My second abscessed tooth. The first was excruciating but it was on me; the tooth was chipped for years and it eventually became a visible hole. I couldn't spit or swallow, just drool. The sudden bolts of pain were electrifying from head to toe. Number two, however, came with no warning besides what I thought was a basic cavity. Mild sensitivity to otherworldly agony. No growth, swelling, puss, or bleeding until the dentist drilled into the tooth and said, "H'oh yeah, that's bleeding." Over the two days waiting to be seen I took Tylonel 4, Advil 600, swished whiskey every half hour, numbed my face with Oralgel and smoked so much weed I could barely sit up. Nothing touches the pain of an abscess. 



Spoiler: honorable mention ; IBD life


----------



## pitawilson (Feb 15, 2021)

The worst pain was when my back fucked up. There is no pain that compares to a bad spine. It's the foundation of the body and has a shit ton of nerves. Second worse was when i had bad teeth. Pain in the teeth comes close to it.


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (Feb 15, 2021)

I got insulation in my eye once. Just little bit.

Holy shit, that hurt.


----------



## Demon King (Feb 16, 2021)

Years of tooth decay, and getting the infected black stumps removed at the dentist in a 5 hour long procedure for the first half. The pain can only be described as a slow hot iron nail slowing being hammered into your jaw that's so intense you cannot sleep, feel nauseous, and want to yell as you try to maintain at least some composure. People wanted to know how I got so much pain tolerance, its because I endured this.

Here are some of the teeth, and some jaw bone that fused with one of the teeth due to infection that was removed.
Proofs:


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Feb 16, 2021)

Oh, forgot one my brain mercifuly didn't let me recall when I made my first post.
As a kid I had a stick, and there was a forest ant dwelling that I really felt like terrorizing with the stick. Those bastards can squirt acid, and hit lil' Battlecruiser straight in the eye.


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Feb 16, 2021)

Ones that immediately came to mind:

1) brutal compound fracture in my arm from skateboarding. Bone coming out of my elbow and wrist. First few hours was horrific, then I felt nothing. Weird. Until the drugs wore off after it had been set. Then it was horrendous again.

2) pleurisy. Imagine a thousand knives in your lungs every time you breathe, for weeks at a time

3) infected wisdom teeth

4) sprained my lat badly doing push presses in the gym. That wasn't so bad. Except I tried working out a week later, and sprained it further. The next 4 weeks were truly hell on earth. I remember getting out of my car for work one morning and just crying in the seat.


----------



## Reverend (Feb 16, 2021)

PRK LASIK surgery.  Imagine smelling the laser burning the flesh of your eye balls.  Then forgetting to get the vicodin to numb the pain when you so much as look at a light and feel your eyes and brain on fire. 

 I literally slept for 4 days straight not able to look and anything bright. The house was dark and I had cold food as even the microwave, fridge, or oven light was pure hellfire scorching into my skull

 5th day i went to work in the rain, drafting a semi truck because it was big enough that I could make out it's shape on the highway.  I should be dead as i was still drugged out of my mind but I made it to work because I'm a fucking idiot just to look at a computer screen with a hat on, old people shades, and eye drops to soothe my eye balls after setting my 24" CRT monitor to 800x600 so i could see ANYTHING.


----------



## Kiwi Lime Pie (Feb 16, 2021)

I think this happened when I was 7, maybe 8. My neighbor who was 3 years younger had one of those plastic big wheel bikes that was popular at the time for younger kids. he had me stand on the back with my hands on his shoulders for balance. I'm not sure what exactly happened, but my one foot slid down some and when he abruptly stopped, the front of my big toe got scraped against the sidewalk because I was in sandals. That hurt like hell but my mom having to use peroxide on it as a disinfectant for the next few days felt even worse. 

Runner up: When I was around 12, I apparently became dehydrated on a particularly-hot summer day without realizing it. I just knew my stomach hurt for no apparent reason. It went away when my dad and I stopped for lunch on the way to my grandparents' house, but my stomach started hurting again later that night to the point I wondered if I had appendicitis. Luckily my mom figured out what was going on and had me drink a little bit of water


----------

